# Philosophy!



## Azrubêl (Mar 3, 2017)

Is anyone here interested in philosophy? My favorite period is 19th Century Idealism, and my favorite philosopher to study is Hegel. I also am interested in Ayn Rand, especially her ethics and aesthetics.

Some of my favorite thinkers/writers who are not strictly philosophers include Ralph Waldo Emerson, Graham Hancock, Terence McKenna, and, of course, Tolkien!

The philosophy work I'm reading right now is Hegel's _Science of Logic,_ and I've also been reading selections from Bertrand Russell's _History of Western Philosophy_.

How about you all?


----------



## Rilien (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm not super well-read in philosophy, but I did read Russell's history and enjoyed it a lot! Enough so that I've considered reading it a second time...

Another philosophy book I've enjoyed is On Desire by William Irvine.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Jan 11, 2018)

For me my favorite writers are Edgar Allen Poe, Tolkien, JK Rowling, CS Lewis, Terrance Dicks, Gary Russell, Barry Letts, Stephen King, Anne Rice, Bram Stoker and Mary Shelley.
Thinker wise: Merlin, Nostradamus, Poe, ect.


----------

